#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  OUM naar Nederland

## BIMHUIS

```
29 september komt de soulzangeres OUM naar Nederland voor een concert in het BIMHUIS. Deze diva brak internationaal door met haar album Zarabi, een ode aan haar nomadische roots. De titel verwijst naar de tapijten die vrouwen uit de Sahara weven van oude kleding. Net als deze kleden is de muziek van Oum een kleurrijke mengeling van heel verschillende elementen: moderne soul, akoestische jazz, bossanova en gnawa, de Marokkaanse woestijnblues.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              Oum nam het album op in de openlucht, in de woestijn. Haar songs zijn genspireerd door de Noord-Afrikaanse verteltradities en gaan onder meer over vrouwelijkheid, nostalgie en liefde. Ze worden gezongen in het Arabische dialect darija.
```

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___ Tickets: 18 (seated), 15 (standing) More info & tickets: 29 Sept 2018 - Oum | BIMHUIS, Amsterdam | Vocal Jazz |

----------


## giportenu

Cette rubrique est entirement consacre  Algrie-Pays Bas Si vous possdez des informations ou des commentaires sur ce sujet, n'hsitez pas  les partager avec les autres internautes. Cet espace d'information est ouvert  la libre expression, mais dans le sens positif du terme

----------

